
Scala Tour - LiveTheDream
http://www.scala-tour.com/#/welcome
======
danellis
I ran the Hello World one-liner that was already there and got this:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Main Caused by:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Main at
java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217) at
java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method) at
java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205) at
java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321) at
sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294) at
java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266) Could not find the main
class: Main. Program will exit. exit value is 1

------
abc_lisper
Very well done. I can recommend this to anybody interested in programming.

------
agumonkey
The fancy slides are burning my cpu.

